# New Monsters in Motion Kits



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My eyeball news today from MIM (I know some of you hate them but I haven't had any problems with my 4 orders) listed some new kits they are either producing or having made for them. Some are:

* Earth Vs The Flying Saucer Deluxe Spaceship Kit
* Target Earth Robot Model Hobby Kit
* Day The World Ended Mutant With Girl Model Kit 
* Night of the Blood Beast Model Kit
* Wolf Eating Deer Model (Jack Nicholson) Model Kit
* IT Wisepenny Clown Model Kit
* Frankenstein Edison With Mirror Model Hobby Kit
* Phantom Creeps Deluxe Model Resin Kit
* Gort With Female 2pc 1/8 Model Kit

There were a couple of more even odder kits listed. They appear to be mainly resin so are somewhat costly, $100-150, in general. I think I am getting one of those Jim West resin kits from them Sunday so any new higher priced items are off my shopping list for a while.

Bob K.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Please dont give them free advertisement,we know where to find them if we want.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I've never had a problem with them, either...I'm really interested in the Edison Frankenstein, too!! Thanks for the heads up, Bob!!

Ben


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I got that email too. You left out two of the kits listed at the end of the email. The resin Billiken King Kong 62 (from King Kong v. Godzilla) and the resin Billiken Mecha Kong (from King Kong escapes). 

But wait a second, Billiken never produced those kits in resin with a base. Billiken only put those kits out in vinyl. 

Why, you don’t think... You don’t suppose... I mean they would never...

I’m sure you get where I’m going with this.

Nice to know nothing’s changed over at MIM.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> My eyeball news today from MIM (I know some of you hate them but I haven't had any problems with my 4 orders) listed some new kits they are either producing or having made for them. Some are:
> 
> * Earth Vs The Flying Saucer Deluxe Spaceship Kit
> * Target Earth Robot Model Hobby Kit
> ...


Bob the only one that can say they actually make is the Earth vs the Flying Saucer dio as have it from when it was first released years ago in pink resin.But the rest and specially the Gort were all done by other kit dealers some Dealers that havent been around in years like Lunar Models who closed up 2004 that made the phantom creeps and the blood beast kits.So there is no possible way they can get those Lunar kits unless they have a time machine to go back just before they closed up or they are repopping them and thats pretty sad!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

OK guys, I apologize for posting this information. As I said, I know some folks hate these guys but I have placed four orders over the last three years and been happy with the service. I have three of the Aurora Yagher box art kits and was happy with them all. One took a month or two to get but I knew that from talking with a guy there when I ordered it. I was simply relaying some interesting kit information, not hyping these guys. If you'd like I can remove all the stuff I posted in the lead in post. Let me know.

Bob K.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I for one don't see any difference between this thread and any of the others announcing new products for Moebius, Round 2, Pegasus, Atlantis, etc.

Larry


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

LGFugate said:


> I for one don't see any difference between this thread and any of the others announcing new products for Moebius, Round 2, Pegasus, Atlantis, etc.
> 
> Larry



MIM been selling bootlegs for years and years. Their customer service is nonexistent and they sell things not in stock. Maybe that's all changed, but that's the difference.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I just ordered the Flash Gordon rocket ship and The Evil Emperor rocket ship from MIM, can't find these anywhere else have done business with them for years and they always came through, they even sent me a replacement model when the one they shipped got lost, not bad for a model company. Karl


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The real message here is, don't shoot the messenger. Bob was just relaying some information. Thank you, Bob!

If you don't like MIM don't order from them. That seems pretty simple. Personally, I haven't ordered from them in years. There are just other places I prefer to give my business.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

The real message here, is that you shouldn't support recasters. 
But that will just lead to another argument. :

So I will just say, buyer beware. 
They have a long track record of screwing over customers.
Not all customers. But enough that they are notorious for it.
So keep that in mind before you order.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

TAY666 said:


> The real message here, is that you shouldn't support recasters.
> But that will just lead to another argument. :
> 
> So I will just say, buyer beware.
> ...


OK, so all that said, is the yet to be released Lugosi 1927 Broadway kit a MiM exclusive, or are they selling for the manufacturer, and if so, who is that, and is it available elsewhere?

And as far as Bob plugging MiM, I didn't read it as a promotion/advertisement either, just a modeler passing on information to whomever might be interested. Many of us have done the same with other vendors/manufacturers, and most of us appreciate stuff like that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Disco58 said:


> OK, so all that said, is the yet to be released Lugosi 1927 Broadway kit a MiM exclusive, or are they selling for the manufacturer, and if so, who is that, and is it available elsewhere?
> 
> And as far as Bob plugging MiM, I didn't read it as a promotion/advertisement either, just a modeler passing on information to whomever might be interested. Many of us have done the same with other vendors/manufacturers, and most of us appreciate stuff like that.


Not even close to being a MIM exclusive...
Moebius is releasing this kit and will be for sale everywhere...
I've had a couple on pre-order for a few months now from CultTVman..
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Bela-L...rom-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_1196.html
Really looking forward to this one too...and the Delux kit:thumbsup:
...and Yeah...Bob was just passing on info (like I do for Monarch or any Models I figure you guys might find Cool)...and for that Thanks!
Now it's up to you wheather you buy from them or not...I only ordered from them once, the Box Art Forgotten Prisoner by Yagher, and it took over six months to get the kit...I haven't ordered ftom them since...but that's just me
Mcdee


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Disco58 said:


> is the yet to be released Lugosi 1927 Broadway kit a MiM exclusive, or are they selling for the manufacturer, and if so, who is that, and is it available elsewhere?
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the Moebius styrene kit, it is not an MIM exclusive. That kit will be available at all respectable hobby dealers, mail order and brick and mortar.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

My best wishes to those that afford them.

Way outta my ballpark.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Which ones are out of your ballpark?


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Capt. Krik said:


> ....If you're talking about the Moebius styrene kit, it is not an MIM exclusive. That kit will be available at all respectable hobby dealers, mail order and brick and mortar.


Boy, that deserves a Homer Simpson *"DOH!"* on my part! I knew it was a Moebius kit, what was I thinking?! I know what happened, and it's irritating as hell because I do it all the time for other things. The discussion had been about MiM, I had a link from MiM for this kit and others, and the brain zeroed in and locked onto that... Man, this ADD/ADHD really sucks! Some people laugh when I tell them that, but when you deal with it everyday it gets a lot less funny. Well, then that gives me one more reason (and even a legitimate one) to visit the hottie that owns the LHS -- oh boy, oh boy!:thumbsup::devil:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well my wife ordered the Wild, Wild West resin kit from them for me for father's day but they haven't shipped yet. But I also have not been billed yet so that is fair. I once talked to a guy out there when I was buying a couple of their Yagher resin Aurora kits and he said they make them in batches when the weather is good. So I suspect I will get the WWW kit after they mix up a batch and hopefully relatively soon. I don't know anything about them recasting and believe the Aurora box art kits and kits like this WWW are exclusive to them. I would not buy a recast from them and don't know whether they have any in their catalog now or not. The kits I listed on the first post appeared to be legit to me but I am hardly an expert. I know Ian in the UK had a little trouble with them and a missing part recently when he bought the box art Dr. Jekyll from them. So here's hoping my father's day present doesn't take too long to get.

Bob K.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here you go, Bob:

https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...-kit-p-16644?zenid=evc9lpglejboioafuokf0afn25

https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...ist-k-o-c-20_233/mecha-kong-model-kit-p-16645

Both of these are recasts of old Billiken kits. Both were listed in the email that both of us got. I guess you just must have missed them.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

One thing I found out about MiM is that they do take orders for kits not in stock, but when enough orders are taken they contact the GKr and place an order for a production run. When you order online there is no way of knowing if it is actually in stock or to be ordered, but if you call them up to place the order the person can check to see. I found out about this when I called to see why an order was late and they told me they had five orders but the GKr would need to have a minimum of thirty to make another batch. I cancelled at that point.


----------

